# Eurojet 2.5L Valve Cover & Catch-Can Combo



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Eurojet is doing a special for 5 Valve Cover & Catch-Can combos. So far we have a total of 4 people who have said that they would purchase a kit. I am in for sure. Anyone who would like to get a kit please show your interest here. 

Here's the list so far... 

1) MKVJET08 (Payment Ready) 
2) kevin FaKiN spLits 
3) TeamZleep 
4) MattWayMK5 
5)


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

have you talked to ronnie or joel recently? 

last i knew, they were debating on whether or not to cancel the product.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Well they better let me know if they drop out of it, I'm staying an extra 20 days on the west coast to fund this stuff!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

as of the moment, there are no official statements... so, we might as well show the interest, so that they dont drop it.


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

Price?


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

dmgraz said:


> Price?


 Same, because if it's near my price range I'll be in


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

dmgraz said:


> Price?





[email protected] said:


> IM $825
> Valve Cover $399
> Catch Can $279


 
As far as this being cancelled, Eurojet hasn't said a word to me about that. I've alredy been given a quote for what I'm getting and am just waiting to get 5 people in for sure to send payment. 

So everyone show your interest, lets keep this from actually being cancelled :beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Good luck on the purchase!

It sure is quality parts


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

i want...lower price for the group buy???


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

That is the lower price for the group buy. So it would be $680 for both the catch-can and the valve cover.

You want in? Might be the last chance to ever get a valve cover (until another company makes one, if they make one)


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

So I PMed Ronnie a few days ago about this to see what the status was on this and I have yet to hear anything back from him. I REALLY want to get this.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

dont PM eurojet. send them emails.

and i believe that this week they'll be MIA.
lst i knew, joel was on his way to Unitronic to get everything done for the EJ400 kit.
so that leaves ronnie to sort everything out on the meanwhile. which leaves him with no much time to be answering emails, and a LOT of time fully working on welding, machining, and all the other stuff they do.

always check their facebook page. they keep the most updated info there.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Ok thanks. Yeah government computer blocks facebook so I guess I'll just send them an e-mail and wait for a response.


----------

